# For newcomers in Calgary



## Tina88 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello guys,

This information may be helpful for newcomers and for limited income families in Calgary looking for affordable clothing, housewares and furniture. I arrived to Calgary almost 5 years ago and now I realize I could save a lot of money if I had known about these thrift stores.
The Women In Need Society (WINS) runs four thrift stores in Calgary selling clothing, bedding, boots and shoes, small appliances, different types of household items, books, jewelry and more! Furniture, carpets, and fitness equipment is available at the Dover store only (it is the biggest store). Everything sold at WINS thrift stores is in good condition. In my opinion, the best stores for shopping are Richmond store and Fisher Park stores. They are both quiet but have a large selection of goods. Prices are lower than in any other thrift stores.
Everyone is welcome to shop at WINS and the money from thrift store sales helps fund programs which help women in need. They also hold Customer Appreciation Days with big discounts up to 50% off!
WINS accepts volunteers for different stores and locations (it may help you to improve your English!)
Here are addresses:
Bowness Store: 6432 Bowness Rd NW 403-288-4825 
Dover Store: 3525 26 Ave SE 403-235-6448
Fisher Park Store: 137 71 Ave SE 403-255-7514
Richmond Store: 2907 Richmond Rd SW 403-242-4969

You can find more information in their site.


----------

